
My app was stolen and reuploaded to the Play Store, Google doesn’t care - aagha
https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/4fsyg4/my_app_was_stolen_and_reuploaded_to_the_play/
======
owebm
Google play is the worst with fake reviews, i have seen apps with 1000s of
fake reviews, i reported it multiple times but google did nothing...

Same fort malicious whatsapp apps (fake spying tools and name imitations).
Google should really up their game on these garbage apps.

~~~
romanovcode
Google is an advertisement company, they will never care about these matters.

------
midnitewarrior
DMCA Takedown.

